# Water smells like Gas



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi All,

Moved into new build end of 2015.

Recently noticed that the cold water, not really tried the hot water, when you fill a cup and drink it and smell it, it smells like Gas.

Is there a way Gas can get into the water from the Gas combi-boiler?


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.anglianwater.co.uk/_assets/media/12673_ANW_WQ_06_Smell_Taste_TCP_(3)_CAM.pdf
Have a read of this may help.
http://www.anglianwater.co.uk/household/water-quality/taste-and-smells.aspx


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

That sounds very strange. It wouldn't be the boiler as the water is much higher pressure in the house than the gas.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

i would give your local water company a ring to send someone round to analyse the water.

I had a similar issue when we moved into our new build 2 years ago, the water would come out cloudy (no smell or strange taste), but if you left it to stand for a few minutes it would clear up. not good when someone asks for a glass of water and you hand them a cloudy/bubbles liquid and ask them wait for a while before drinking it lol

anyway gave my water company a ring, they sent someone round who carried out a few tests and confirmed that it was safe to drink but the cloudy bit was air bubbles. He said to give it a couple of weeks and it went away shortly after.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Starbuck88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Moved into new build end of 2015.
> 
> ...


Try lighting it :thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Have they started fracking in Cornwall. :doublesho


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Starbuck88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Moved into new build end of 2015.
> 
> ...


The cold water wouldn't go through the boiler


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

squiggs said:


> The cold water wouldn't go through the boiler


Well this is it  I'm not a gas engineer or a plumber!

We have the water company arranged to come out and take a sample of water to analyse it.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Starbuck88 said:


> We have the water company arranged to come out and take a sample of water to analyse it.


And the conclusion was ...........?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

squiggs said:


> And the conclusion was ...........?


they never rang to tell us when they were coming like they promised and so of course when they did, we were out working! Need to re-arrange.


----------

